# cleaning tires



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i did a quick search, "wash tires" but i couldn't find the thread, there was a thread about cleaning the tires and something you could put on them that made the mud not stick, causing the tires to clean out easier. 

was also wondering how you guys/girls go about cleaning out between the lugs. just take a brush and scrub? for some reason there is a layer of dirt on my tires that won't come off unless i rub it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ajax or comet would get the dirt off, just be real careful & don't get it on your rims & make sure to rinse really really well. 

Tire wet, tire shine, whatever... Will help keep, them cleanER. But there's really not a lot that will keep them from staining I mean, especially if like me you gotta hit every mud hole you saw. Lol


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah im not too worried about stains, i just remember reading somebody put something between the lugs and the wheels cleaned out easier. maybe im making it up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing like a good pressure washer, some common sense...and a large bottle brush.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

when i say clean out easier, i mean as they were riding through the mud, not after the trip during clean up  preventing the mud from caking up on the tires when attacking holes.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Audible Silence said:


> when i say clean out easier, i mean as they were riding through the mud, not after the trip during clean up  preventing the mud from caking up on the tires when attacking holes.


Oh, then just a blast of HP once in a while should do it. The GRs clear easily anyway...lol


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yes they do, i still love them.


----------



## jasong (Jan 21, 2014)

After a good pressure wash and brush spray the whole undercarriage with "Ospho" rust converter.
It has some sort of oil that makes mud fall off....well......easier.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Years back I hung out with some flat trackers. A few of them sprayed the suspension and the undersides of there fenders on the bikes down with wd-40, before heading out on the track. to keep the mud and dirt from building up. However they didn't do it to the tires. That would suck going in to turn one with WD-40 on your tires.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

SC1 spray. As for mud in the rim, they make those round plate inserts to put in the rim to prohibit snow or mud from building up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

either spin them faster or get true mud tires that have lots of lug spacing. but even deep lug mud tires cake completley up, and than they are no differnt than any other tire caked up. spraying the bike with oil products is irresponsible imo. although i would be lying if i said the thought never occurred to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oil products are ok, but not solvent. At least not on the plastics. WD-40 on plastics will make them brittle over time. 

SC1 is the best stuff for plastic. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I was unaware WD-40 over prolonged period of use, is harmful to plastics. However I guess I wouldn't since I don't use it for my plastics. isn't that stuff primarily made out of fish oil.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure. I just know it has solvents in it, and over time will make plastic fade and become brittle in the sun.

*So dont use WD-40 on plastics....*


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

armorol


----------

